# I saw strawberries at the store today for ...



## BadgeBunny

wait for it ...

*$6.99 a POUND*



Jiminy Cricket!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess who is gonna plant some strawberries along with those figs this summer!! :wave:


----------



## jungatheart

Soon they'll be selling them by the each.

Sale today!! Strawberries only $1 each


----------



## Rwings

My wife and I bought strawberries last weekend and where shocked. I have never grown them before but this year I will definitely include them. I think, in this area, I should probably plant them in a container.


----------



## NaeKid

With it being winter-time, it doesn't surprise me that the price of "fresh" produce is so high - it is grown in expensive greenhouses during the colder winter-months or it is shipped-in from other countries ... costs of fuel / transporation are getting bad and going worse!


----------



## FreeNihilist

BadgeBunny said:


> wait for it ...
> 
> *$6.99 a POUND*
> 
> 
> 
> Jiminy Cricket!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess who is gonna plant some strawberries along with those figs this summer!! :wave:


On top of the poor prices of berries in general, in my area, you have to use them all within a day of buying them or they all go bad within a day or so of being bought.

Ive tried planting blueberries, blackberries, raspberries and strawberries and no matter what Ive done, the rabbits destroy them very quickly generally. The year I bought the largest raspberry bushes and planted them, they chewed the leaves off constantly but the plant lived until fall and then they killed it over the winter by chewing the branches down and stripping the bark.

Bloodmeal doesnt work for long to deter them nor does any of the old remedies Ive been told to use.

Ive now resigned to attempting to grow, ground cherries (Physalis pruinosa) and garden huckleberries (Solanum melanocerasum) this year as they should be safe from the rabbits, I hope, seeing as they are nightshade plants.

Planting strawberries and other traditional berries may not have led to the harvest of berries but it did lead to the harvest of quite a few more rabbits than usual. :lolsmash:


----------



## *Andi

$6.99 a POUND ... wow ... I think I would pass.

I did clean my strawberry bed out today ... and I have a 'hope' that my strawberry beds will do this year. :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

Oh and FreeNihilist ... time for rabbit on the menu. :2thumb: lol


----------



## SaskDame

Chicken wire over the berry patch in the winter helps, and mesh bags of dog hair during the summer. I generally brush the dogs in the spring, put the hair in the garlic and onion set bags and stake them out in the strawberries.


----------



## The_Blob

an old wives' tale that seems to be effective here is ringing the garden with marigolds... rabbits supposedly detest the stink


----------



## vn6869

The_Blob said:


> an old wives' tale that seems to be effective here is ringing the garden with marigolds... rabbits supposedly detest the stink


Blob, you say "an old wives's tale . . . ", but does it work? I don't have a rabbit problem mine is squirrels. Thanks.


----------



## sailaway

I don't buy lunch meat often, but it is selling for $7.00-$9.00/# for better stuff.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Rwings said:


> My wife and I bought strawberries last weekend and where shocked. I have never grown them before but this year I will definitely include them. I think, in this area, I should probably plant them in a container.


I live in the northwest and I have two whiskey barrels and I've had the same strawberry plants in there for 10 years. They've survived snow, rain, hail, 80MPH winds, 105 degree weather, everything. And they still come back stronger ever year. I wish I knew the name of them! It's been long gone in my mind.


----------



## SaskDame

I wish you knew the name of them too.


----------



## Kimba

I love strawberries, but don't know if I could go for $6.99 a pound- yikes!

Makes me happy that we garden. I am still eating frozen strawberries from last summer's crop in my daily smoothie.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

Rabbits certainly do hate Marigolds. I use them every year. Sometimes I even undersow crops with them. But, like anything else, it's a deterrent, not a magic bullet. You'll minimize the rabbit blight. In a related note, my middle son took a smallish rabbit in the yard yesterday with his BB gun. But now he doesn't know what to do with it! Guess I'll have to show him. Wife says she's not desperate enough for rabbit stew yet. I don't have to be desperate for yummy yummy rabbit.


----------



## efbjr

FreeNihilist said:


> Bloodmeal doesnt work for long to deter them nor does any of the old remedies Ive been told to use.:lolsmash:


12 gauge, 5 shot semi-auto...#6 shot.


----------



## sailaway

Kimba said:


> I love strawberries, but don't know if I could go for $6.99 a pound- yikes!
> 
> Makes me happy that we garden. I am still eating frozen strawberries from last summer's crop in my daily smoothie.


I love smoothies, one almost daily, my recipe is: ice, soy milk, whey, banana carb master yogert and a berry fruit.


----------



## tgsnod

@FreeNilihist....

you need some good rabbit traps...fresh venison....or else get some electric poultry or similar netting from Premier1...it isn't cheap but neither is losing your whole crop of berries not to mention your time, etc....


----------



## jenico

I got a quart of them for $2.99 this past weekend. I took them home a put them in my dehydrator. I also have seeds to start growing my own. My family loves strawberries. We use them a lot.


----------



## Hotpie

FreeNihilist said:


> On top of the poor prices of berries in general, in my area, you have to use them all within a day of buying them or they all go bad within a day or so of being bought.
> 
> Ive tried planting blueberries, blackberries, raspberries and strawberries and no matter what Ive done, the rabbits destroy them very quickly generally. The year I bought the largest raspberry bushes and planted them, they chewed the leaves off constantly but the plant lived until fall and then they killed it over the winter by chewing the branches down and stripping the bark.
> 
> Bloodmeal doesnt work for long to deter them nor does any of the old remedies Ive been told to use.
> 
> Ive now resigned to attempting to grow, ground cherries (Physalis pruinosa) and garden huckleberries (Solanum melanocerasum) this year as they should be safe from the rabbits, I hope, seeing as they are nightshade plants.
> 
> Planting strawberries and other traditional berries may not have led to the harvest of berries but it did lead to the harvest of quite a few more rabbits than usual. :lolsmash:


Rabbits do make a fine tastin gumbo cher.......

Season the rabbit with the rub. Heat the oil in a cast-iron pot over medium-high heat. When the oil is hot, brown the rabbit, cooking for 3 to 4 minutes on each side. Transfer to a platter and set aside.
†
Reduce the heat to medium and add the flour. Stirring constantly for about 10 minutes, make a dark brown roux, the color of chocolate.
†
Add the onions, celery, bell peppers, and garlic. Cook, stirring constantly, for about 5 minutes, or until the vegetables are wilted. Add the salt, cayenne, black pepper, and bay leaves. Add the rabbit and cook for 1 minute. Add the water, stirring to mix well. Bring to a gentle boil and simmer, uncovered, for 1 hour, or until rabbit is tender.
†
Remove the bay leaves and serve in soup bowls.
†
Yield: 4 servings
INGREDIENTS
1 small rabbit, cut into serving pieces (about 2 1/2 pounds, dressed)
1 tablespoon Rustic Rub
1 cup vegetable oil
1 cup flour
2 cups chopped onions
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped bell peppers
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
3 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 bay leaves
3 quarts water


----------



## Servelan

*So what if strawberries are expensive?*

For pity's sake, strawberries that are in the stores now are shipped in from a distance, and that's the price you pay for having food on demand.

If you want to watch the price of food, watch the price of beans, rice, canned veg and fruit. Check fresh meat and fish, too, but strawberries in February? Seriously, people, 'June bearing' on a strawberry plant doesn't mean you'll get a crop in February!


----------



## testhop

*a quick fix for rabbits*



FreeNihilist said:


> On top of the poor prices of berries in general, in my area, you have to use them all within a day of buying them or they all go bad within a day or so of being bought.
> 
> Ive tried planting blueberries, blackberries, raspberries and strawberries and no matter what Ive done, the rabbits destroy them very quickly generally. The year I bought the largest raspberry bushes and planted them, they chewed the leaves off constantly but the plant lived until fall and then they killed it over the winter by chewing the branches down and stripping the bark.
> 
> Bloodmeal doesnt work for long to deter them nor does any of the old remedies Ive been told to use.
> 
> Ive now resigned to attempting to grow, ground cherries (Physalis pruinosa) and garden huckleberries (Solanum melanocerasum) this year as they should be safe from the rabbits, I hope, seeing as they are nightshade plants.
> 
> Planting strawberries and other traditional berries may not have led to the harvest of berries but it did lead to the harvest of quite a few more rabbits than usual. :lolsmash:


 a small slug of lead .
i have heard that some geese would both guard strawberrys and ppick the weeds


----------



## JayJay

Strawberries here are 1.99---*green peppers are 1.44 and red/gold ones are 2.68!!!!!*

I'm growing my own...they'll be ready when my diced/frozen are gone.


----------



## tgsnod

Hotpie said:


> Rabbits do make a fine tastin gumbo cher.......
> 
> Season the rabbit with the rub. Heat the oil in a cast-iron pot over medium-high heat. When the oil is hot, brown the rabbit, cooking for 3 to 4 minutes on each side. Transfer to a platter and set aside.
> †
> Reduce the heat to medium and add the flour. Stirring constantly for about 10 minutes, make a dark brown roux, the color of chocolate.
> †
> Add the onions, celery, bell peppers, and garlic. Cook, stirring constantly, for about 5 minutes, or until the vegetables are wilted. Add the salt, cayenne, black pepper, and bay leaves. Add the rabbit and cook for 1 minute. Add the water, stirring to mix well. Bring to a gentle boil and simmer, uncovered, for 1 hour, or until rabbit is tender.
> †
> Remove the bay leaves and serve in soup bowls.
> †
> Yield: 4 servings
> INGREDIENTS
> 1 small rabbit, cut into serving pieces (about 2 1/2 pounds, dressed)
> 1 tablespoon Rustic Rub
> 1 cup vegetable oil
> 1 cup flour
> 2 cups chopped onions
> 1 cup chopped celery
> 1 cup chopped bell peppers
> 1 tablespoon chopped garlic
> 3 teaspoons salt
> 1/4 teaspoon cayenne
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 3 bay leaves
> 3 quarts water


Laissez le bon temps rouler!!!!!!!! The receipe sounds yummy...THANKS


----------



## mmszbi

I would suggest a strawberry tower and don't plant the lower 2 feet or so. You will still reap a good harvest from the upper tiers.


----------



## BadgeBunny

JayJay said:


> Strawberries here are 1.99---*green peppers are 1.44 and red/gold ones are 2.68!!!!!*
> 
> I'm growing my own...they'll be ready when my diced/frozen are gone.


No kidding ... I just "dabbled" at gardening last year ... I am gonna be a fanatic this year!


----------



## FreeNihilist

tgsnod said:


> @FreeNilihist....
> 
> you need some good rabbit traps...fresh venison....or else get some electric poultry or similar netting from Premier1...it isn't cheap but neither is losing your whole crop of berries not to mention your time, etc....


The rabbits are extremely overrun, I trap as many as I can yearlong for meat and I never see any less of them around. It doesnt seem to make a dent in the population.

I have to do everything on the cheap seeing as I do odd jobs and dont get much work. That is I live simply and on a very small budget generally. Deterring them is definitely the key. Until I find something that works, I just plant alternative crops that they wont touch.

As far as suggestions of shooting them, Id love to but it's not legal where Im at seeing as Im technically in a suburban area so town laws apply.

Even if I could, wouldnt do much good seeing as I trap them heavily early and late in the year and it doesnt seem to make a difference in how many rabbits I see or the damage done.

I dont trap/hunt rabbit in the summer as botfly infested rabbits aren't very appealing.


----------



## efbjr

*Build this...*

Wallace and Grommit solved the rabbit problem. See below:


----------



## FreeNihilist

efbjr said:


> Wallace and Grommit solved the rabbit problem. See below:


If you provide the blueprints Id be more than happy to. :lolsmash:


----------



## Salekdarling

Hotpie said:


> Rabbits do make a fine tastin gumbo cher.......
> 
> Season the rabbit with the rub. Heat the oil in a cast-iron pot over medium-high heat. When the oil is hot, brown the rabbit, cooking for 3 to 4 minutes on each side. Transfer to a platter and set aside.
> †
> Reduce the heat to medium and add the flour. Stirring constantly for about 10 minutes, make a dark brown roux, the color of chocolate.
> †
> Add the onions, celery, bell peppers, and garlic. Cook, stirring constantly, for about 5 minutes, or until the vegetables are wilted. Add the salt, cayenne, black pepper, and bay leaves. Add the rabbit and cook for 1 minute. Add the water, stirring to mix well. Bring to a gentle boil and simmer, uncovered, for 1 hour, or until rabbit is tender.
> †
> Remove the bay leaves and serve in soup bowls.
> †
> Yield: 4 servings
> INGREDIENTS
> 1 small rabbit, cut into serving pieces (about 2 1/2 pounds, dressed)
> 1 tablespoon Rustic Rub
> 1 cup vegetable oil
> 1 cup flour
> 2 cups chopped onions
> 1 cup chopped celery
> 1 cup chopped bell peppers
> 1 tablespoon chopped garlic
> 3 teaspoons salt
> 1/4 teaspoon cayenne
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 3 bay leaves
> 3 quarts water


Gosh this recipe sounds delicious. Saving it. Thanks!


----------



## HoppeEL4

Growing your own strawberries is not as hard as you think. The best we have used in our household are called "Pretty in Pink". They are an everbearing berry, produce all summer long. Dark red fruit, sweet and have a syrupy strawberry scent, you can just smell the sugar. Plant 10 plants and you will have enough to freeze for the winter ahead.

As for rabbit, easy to deal with, eat them! Nah, deter the wild ones and raise some domesticated ones. I am told breeding a Flemish Giant buck with a New Zealand doe will produce some large meat rabbits. There easily are local meat processors in your areas, who will do the dirty work for you. These places usually specialize in poultry (which rabbit is included in their list). They will return the butchered meat to you, cleaned and wrapped for a nominal fee. Stock your freezers.

As for deterants. You can buy concentrated coyote and bobcat urine to deter deer and surely it would deter rabbits, plus keep your own cat, or that of your neighbors, away from using your garden as a littler box.


----------



## BuggingIn

Crossing Flemish Giant with NZ will give you heavier bone, and a longer growout time for the same amount of MEAT as straight NZ breeding. You are better off to stick to the meat breeds - NZ, Californians, Palomino, and the like. They have been bred to put meat on the table. We raised rabbits for years (am still set up to start again) and saw all the possible crosses come and go as people experimented...adding the giant breeds into the mix didn't pan out. The feed conversion rate was poor in comparison, and the dress out of live weight to meat produced was lower.


----------

